# LOSING BODY FAT SO I CAN SEE MY ABS.



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

Im wanting to lose body fat can anyone help i want to bulk up and have very little fat so i can see my abs im 37 yrs old 12st 5lbs. bmi .26.5 . body fat 17.9%


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

shaylor said:


> Im wanting to lose body fat can anyone help i want to bulk up and have very little fat so i can see my abs im 37 yrs old 12st 5lbs. bmi .26.5 . body fat 17.9%


Cardio is you Friend mate, plenty of cardio with a good weight training routine and a good solid diet will have your abs showing in a few months.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

shaylor said:


> Im wanting to lose body fat can anyone help i want to bulk up and have very little fat so i can see my abs im 37 yrs old 12st 5lbs. bmi .26.5 . body fat 17.9%


Do you want to bulk up or cut fat, chose one not both.

Diet and cardio will help you cut.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

shaylor said:


> Im wanting to lose body fat can anyone help i want to bulk up and have very little fat so i can see my abs im 37 yrs old 12st 5lbs. bmi .26.5 . body fat 17.9%


You want to get on the Slim fast diet - a shake for breakfast, another for lunch and a proper meal for dinner - its great.

I'm 37, 11 stone and four foot tall, Virgo....


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

BULK THEN CUT. DO I NEED LOTS OF CARBS TO BULK?


----------



## Adampski (Feb 5, 2007)

shaylor said:


> BULK THEN CUT. DO I NEED LOTS OF CARBS TO BULK?


I'd suggest cutting then decide weather you want to bulk


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 26, 2008)

I always bulk then cut. This way u can put on more size. I find it takes longer for me to cut so I awlays bulk forst then work my ass off to get cut


----------



## Tomskiii (Sep 12, 2007)

Shockwave said:


> I always bulk then cut. This way u can put on more size. I find it takes longer for me to cut so I awlays bulk forst then work my ass off to get cut


Fair enough but he wants to lose bodyfat so imo bulking doesnt come into this thread.

Regular Exercise + Cut down your calories abit and clean up your diet so your not wasting em on crap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

you state you want to get bigger

are we just talking abs or just general mass?

if you want your abs then cut, cardio and clean diet

bulking, then lots of carbs proteins and GOOD fats with a heavy training routine, but this takes time, and then cut

but if its just abs you are looking for do cardio with sit ups and leg lifts every weekday, thats just a general workout plan.... very general in fact


----------

